
The End of Privacy: academic research on AI targeting ad demographics [video] - thebooglebooski
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VUwBcTgzbtU
======
dredmorbius
An extraordinarily provocative and informative presentation. Attribute leakage
from facial images alone are remarkable.

Though I disagree vehemently with Kosinski's conclusion. Privacy isn't killed
by technology, but rather, privacy is an emergent response to invasions of
personal expectations and norms on information sharing caused by information
technology advances. Warren and Brandeis's "The Right to Privacy" was a direct
response to the invasions made possible by the first generation of analogue
recording and replication, transmission, and reproduction technology:
photophraphy, telegraphy, and rotary web presses.

[https://www.cs.cornell.edu/~shmat/courses/cs5436/warren-
bran...](https://www.cs.cornell.edu/~shmat/courses/cs5436/warren-brandeis.pdf)

Privacy is the ability todefine, communicate, and enforce limitations on the
spread of personal information -- and the inferences based on it. Kosinski's
talk was interesting, but he completely lost me at the point of portraying
China's social credit scoring system as a good thing and empowering to the
individual. It is anything but either.

In reality, it explicitly discriminates against already oppressed ethnic
minorities and bars millions from air and rail travel:

[https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/03/24/chinas-social-
cr...](https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/2018/03/24/chinas-social-credit-
system-bans-millions-travelling/)

[https://apnews.com/9d43f4b74260411797043ddd391c13d8](https://apnews.com/9d43f4b74260411797043ddd391c13d8)

